# Requesting Help with Windows 10 Installation



## Jamesdharrison5 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi all


I am ready to install Windows 10 but apparently my Partition is not as it is too small or there is not enough space on it.


A bit of info (so hopefully YOU can help ME ) I went to computer Management and the size allocated for the partition is 100mb and I guess there is 6mb left (this despite reformatting and cleaning up my computer recently).


Here is the exact error from the Microsoft Windows Update on why I cant install Win 10.


"We couldn't update the system reserved partition". 


Any help would go along way to save me from thinking this free Windows isn't really free but people are being charged for games and now although it is free, 3rd party partition software is what people who have answers are trying to help with, but I found this software to be junk and am uninstalling it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

So, just to confirm, this is an MBR hard drive. And the "System reserved" partition is the first one immediately followed by the partition with the installed Windows 7 (probably) or 8.1. All correct?

I have no idea whether that is a misleading error message. Assuming it is meaningful I would increase (triple) the size of the partition This would involve making sure I knew how I'd get back to the current status in case something goes horribly wrong, shrink the Windows partition by 200 MB, move the Windows partition to the right so that the 200 MB unallocated space is just to the right of the System Reserved, and then resize the System Reserved to include the 200 MB. I use EASEUS Partition Master for such partitioning work.


----------



## Jamesdharrison5 (Aug 7, 2015)

Ive already tried the third party partition software and found it to be junk (incase you didn't read my post)




anyone able to help and not be so confusing ?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Ive already tried the third party partition software and found it to be junk


There are many partitioning programs and one or more may well be junk. I just mentioned the one that I have used successfully many times.


----------



## Jamesdharrison5 (Aug 7, 2015)

that is one of the ones I was talking about.


I consider myself to be an advanced user and those 3rd party partition programs and their sliders are some of the most confusing software ive ever seen.


----------



## Jamesdharrison5 (Aug 7, 2015)

I guess if it takes this much communication and we are still not able to install it, it means Microsoft has really made a poor product.


I wonder what Bill Gates is doing right now lol.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Pretty straight forward and no partition tool needed. 
http://community.spiceworks.com/how...couldn-t-update-the-system-reserved-partition


----------



## Jamesdharrison5 (Aug 7, 2015)

CoolBurn said:


> Pretty straight forward


I could tell it wasnt pretty straight forward just by looking at the replies. In fact in the reply the guy that posted the tip just ends up recommending a 3rd party partition program.

But i tried it anyways just to find out it didnt work, got the same error as someone else..... in one of the replies.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I consider myself to be an advanced user


OK, but when you need to request help you need to be at least an average communicator. Maybe it would help if you told us what step in that cleanup procedure failed and what the error message (if any) was.



> those 3rd party partition programs and their sliders are some of the most confusing software ive ever seen.


Maybe you haven't seen much software.  I also was confused when Easeus first introduced the sliders, but then saw how to operate them. Once you realize that it is essentially the same as adjusting the horizontal width of a window they're not bad at all.


----------



## Jamesdharrison5 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi

Which cleanup procedure are you talking about ?

I am trying to install win10 lol.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Which cleanup procedure are you talking about ?


Sorry, guess I didn't communicate clearly.  The one to which CoolBurn linked (post # 7).


----------



## Jamesdharrison5 (Aug 7, 2015)

TerryNet said:


> Sorry, guess I didn't communicate clearly.  The one to which CoolBurn linked (post # 7).


All good, you communicated this very well. It's just that I got the Y: partition and it only has 16mb / 99 and this is after showing the hidden files and removing the languages.

Thanks !


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe CoolBurn can help more with that.


----------



## Jamesdharrison5 (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm not even sure how win 10 will install to this newly created partition, but I heard you need at least 25 mb to install win 10.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

> I could tell it wasnt pretty straight forward just by looking at the replies. In fact in the reply the guy that posted the tip just ends up recommending a 3rd party partition program.
> 
> But i tried it anyways just to find out it didnt work, got the same error as someone else..... in one of the replies.


Actually the comment from the user states that the default size of the system reserve is only 4.72MB (not 100MB), hence you would need a partition tool for that.

What exactly did you get stuck on? 
Can you provide a screenshot of the command prompt.


----------



## Jamesdharrison5 (Aug 7, 2015)

It's not that I got a command prompt error its just the size of the newly created Y: partition differs as 16/99 mb remain. I might be able to install win 10 with this but like I said, I heard I needed 25 mb. 

Thanks for the replies, I will let you know if it installs.


----------



## Jamesdharrison5 (Aug 7, 2015)

Upon reboot I got an error and had to reformat because windows wouldn't even load.


----------



## Jamesdharrison5 (Aug 7, 2015)

I don't think I will be trying this again if it means reformatting. Surely there is an easier way to install Free windows 10 than all of this?


----------

